# visa refusal reapply



## martinkhanoom (Aug 9, 2008)

My visa application has been refused on the ground of "ability and intention to follow the course". I am re-applying for the visa , however, this time I need to present documents that provide evidence of me being able to follow the course, because i've been in Ukraine about 6 years as an student but here we don't have any course for MUSIC TECHNOLOGY so i didn't finished any academic course and changed diffretnt universities, so my educational background is quit week, i would like to know what kind of documents and explnation i shoul submit to get UK student visa when i'll Re-Apply? Thanks


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*Which course?*

Hello,

If you want help you really need to provide more information.

Having said that, if your academic background is weak I don't know how you expect to come to study here.

Perhaps what you really need is to improve on that first by taking some courses that would strengthen your position.


----------



## martinkhanoom (Aug 9, 2008)

*HND course*

i have an invitation ,enrollment from NCN college in nottingham, this is a music technology HND course, but my previous field of study was in Medicine,although i didn't finished it,,, so i'm gonna change it to music,,, i have passed some individual music chourses and i have studio work experience, do you think this kinda documents will help me to prove my intention or they just need certificate from university???


----------



## martinkhanoom (Aug 9, 2008)

music thenology


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure what you mean by an "invitation" but if you have been accepted for admission at a school, I would contact the school for help in convincing the immigration people that you should be granted a visa.

The fact that you have "taken some courses" without completing a degree or certificate program is not a good sign. What they are probably concerned about is that you would use admission to this school as an entré into the UK, then get bored with classes and simply disappear into the crowd.

Barring completion of a degree or certificate back home, you might try submitting whatever evidence you can to show that you have every reason to go back to the Ukraine when your course is done - family, friends, job opportunities, property, etc.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

